# CO, Lakewood - Norse D&D campaign PLAYERS wanted



## Emirikol (Jul 13, 2007)

We're starting up a new NORSE D&D campaign and need another player or possibly two to bring the group to 6 full time players.  Group consists of adults.

We play in western Lakewood on Thursdays (2x/month) and are seeking players who live on this side of town.

Please email Jay at Hafner.Jay@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------

